# A new Bundy ranch?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks like the Air Force is wanting some land in Nevada near the "mysterious" Area 51. They are giving the family until Thursday to take the "Last best offer" of 5.2 Million. If they don't except the property will be taken in the name of "National Security". Make you wonder what they are working on/doing out there.

Air Force gives 'last best offer' for land near Area 51 testing site - U.S. - Stripes


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Goes to show you just can not say no to those at government house.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

What Have "We The People" allowed??????


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I am thinking that the USAF wants to dump something in that old mine.glowing dead alien bodies?.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't they already have millions of acres of land for that base already?? So the AF just can't live without that extra land?? My guess is it "overlooks" the base somehow and they want to limit access.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

If Oathkeepers haven't been contacted yet, maybe some should forward this to them. Not sure if they will get involved, but they should at least hear about this.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

As much as I love a good standing up against the government story... Sometimes you have to know when to fold.
They're asking $34,000 per acre. They just turned down $13,000 per acre on something that was valued at $3000 per acre.
They say they haven't bothered to repair damage to the property since 1959, no improvements, and they're sitting next to an old nuclear test site, and live test range in the middle of a desert.
Let's be honest, they're asking for more than the going rate per acre than beach front areas in Hawaii.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Suntzu said:


> As much as I love a good standing up against the government story... Sometimes you have to know when to fold.
> They're asking $34,000 per acre. They just turned down $13,000 per acre on something that was valued at $3000 per acre.
> They say they haven't bothered to repair damage to the property since 1959, no improvements, and they're sitting next to an old nuclear test site, and live test range in the middle of a desert.
> Let's be honest, they're asking for more than the going rate per acre than beach front areas in Hawaii.


They are allowed to ask for ANYTHING they want for THEIR land.
There is no such thing as unreasonable. It's THEIR FRIGGIN' LAND.
When the government decides to just take what is rightfully someone else's, THAT is unreasonable.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> They are allowed to ask for ANYTHING they want for THEIR land.
> There is no such thing as unreasonable. It's THEIR FRIGGIN' LAND.
> When the government decides to just take what is rightfully someone else's, THAT is unreasonable.


I agree, that's how it should be. But that's not how it works in the real world. In the end, they will lose it.
Idealism needs to be balanced with the reality of the situation.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Suntzu said:


> Idealism needs to be balanced with the reality of the situation.


...or fought for, ala Bundy Ranch.
We only lose what we give up.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

$5.2 is a more than fair offer. I don't see the grief. They aren't buying the land for a park, private business or golf course it's for a premium US military base. These people can likely buy 3-5x as much land with that sum. I wish they wanted my 3100 aces I'd take 5.2m


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> They are allowed to ask for ANYTHING they want for THEIR land.
> There is no such thing as unreasonable. It's THEIR FRIGGIN' LAND.
> When the government decides to just take what is rightfully someone else's, THAT is unreasonable.


if the big old gov came by and said hey we'll give you 10 million for your shack would you take it?


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Ahhh.... Yeaaah! Mine is less than an acre though.😁


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That base is so well known, that certainly the government has a much more secret base that we don't know about yet where they do who knows what. Why must the military have such a wide perimeter there? The Russians and Chinese can photograph that base from satellites with 1 meter resolution. It seems clear that our government is protecting that base from We the People.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Its your tax dollars that will be in their pockets if they sell. They arent being unreasonable they are taking from everyone who pays taxes in the state. 

Oh wait the federal reserve pays for it. Nm. Taxes are used to pay interest on the trillions of debt.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> if the big old gov came by and said hey we'll give you 10 million for your shack would you take it?


Yes. I have no reason to keep the land I currently own. However, that doesn't mean I MUST say yes. It is well within my rights as a property owner to say no to infinity billion dollars.


----------

